# Not pee on the sidewalk when I walk her!



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is getting a little embarrassing. Heidi loves to go on walks, but she likes to mark certain areas where other dogs have peed before her. It's especially embarrassing when she starts peeing right on the sidewalk when I'm walking her (usually in front of someone, of course!)

How can I get her to stop doing this? I make sure she pees before we go on a walk, but she still manages to squeeze out a little bit every couple of blocks. I thought only males did this "calling card" thing!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh, NO... Jolene loves to go to Full Moon Farm, and when we had another animal out and he marked a spot. She pranced right over there and peed right on top of his....yes, she does "PEE OVERS". 
Opal the 12 year old Lab that "owned me" when I volunteered at Pets INC would mark, and she would even leg hike. 

Powell


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly has started doing that too. She especially loves to pee right on top of another animals poop while we are on the local nature trail. I can pretty much read her body language now and know when she is going to do it, so I just keep her moving. I don't let her sniff too long in one spot because that pretty much means she is gearing up to mark something. So I just tell her to "keep on moving" and away we go. I also carry a bag of treats with me and start working on focus excercises and some heeling to get her mind off wanting to mark.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

What mollysmom said. You want to try to pick up on Heidi's body language and pick up the pace when Heidi's body langauge indicate that the moment is at hand. Maybe pre-select spots on the route where it would be okay for her to eliminate without embarrassing.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very good post Nicky!!!

Now Deejay has started on our nature walks to do a "PEE OVER" on mine!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I try to distract my dog when it comes to that spot. It works for me.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Very good advice. I'll just go faster when we near those dreaded areas. Plus, maybe I'll use my clicker and treats to distract her. She's just starting two classes where they're using clickers and I need to practice with it, so maybe this will be a good way to reward her when she passes those areas without leaving her mark.


----------

